# Motivational Coilover install



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

I originally had a 3 page story to post about the week that it took me to install these wondefull coilovers. But I didn't want to finish typing it. (it could have been a damn novel) Basically it's like this. 

Start install, first strut 2 hours, second strut 1 hour. first shock 20 mins. second shock, ummm next day because the nut had stripped in the bracket that holds it and there was no way to get a hold of it. So the next day I went to 6 differnt places to see if they could weld or cut the nut/bracket. One place stripped the key for my $60 dollar lug nuts by using a impact wrench. So I had to go buy new lugs just for the key. After I paid a body shop 40 bucks they finally took care of it. So 24 hours go by and finally all 4 coilovers are installed. Weird problem though, everytime I turn the wheel all the way the springs pop really loud. Ok all are on, now I head to Nissan for a alignment. I wait about 1 hour and they are done, I go to pay and the service manager wants to clarify the work I needed done. I tell him I just needed an alignment, he says sorry and that there was a mixup and they did a oil change. I say, well now you have 2 problems, 1 I still need a alignment, and 2 you need to do another oil change because I use Mobil 1. So they change the oil and tell me they will give me a loaner for the night and will have the car done tomorrow. Then the tech comes and talk to the manager and says that he doesn't feel comfortable because of the aftermarket products. So they change the oil and I leave with my car. I wake up early Saturday to try and get a alignment because I have a AutoX on Sun. I take it to the first place and drop it off. Come back 2 hours later and they tell me its done. I drive around the block and its NOT done. I drop it back off and this time walk home because I cannot find a ride. They call me back and tell me that they can't do it and that there is something wrong because of the springs that pop. So no alignment, no AutoX, and the whole damn day is wasted. I spend all day sunday playing with ride height etc. Monday I call a alignment specialty place and set up a alignment. At lunch I head over to a friends house because this spring poping thing is weird and I want to look at it. I call Mike @ Motivational and am talking to him. We discover that when I turn the wheel the springs are moving to. This is not supposed to happen. So we think that it's because the bumpstops are so big and the car is so low that they are not allowing the bearing to spin with the upper mount. So I get out a razor knife and start hacking at the bumpstop. Well what I really hack is my hand and have to get 5 stiches, and have surgery for the muscle and tendons I cut. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... So now after talking to David and Mike it looks like maybe something is wrong with the upper mount, well sure is. Basically Nissan changed the design of the upper mount at the end of 2000. So this is were my problems lye. I must give out much thanks at this point to DAVID, LEE, and GREG V. at mossy. Toghther they found that problem. So now I'm thinking great upper mounts from Nissan, 50 bucks a pop right, nope 20. So I get those and put them on. Bingo, problem solved. Then I go get a alignment the next day. Coilovers on alignment done, car is on freaking rails. 

This is the extremely condensed version of the story. Those whom with I have spoken to know the whole thing. Basically it took me a week, about $200 more dollars, a trip to the emergency room, surgery, and a bunch of people that really pissed me off. The install itself was easy, I just had some bad karma that kicked me in my ass. 

Here is a link to the different mounts. If your car was made before 12/2000 you have the old mounts and will need to buy the new ones from a 2001 up B15. 
http://community.webshots.com/album/38724948uxLwjl 

At this point in time I think I am going to take Wes's wife's advice and just give up....................................yeah right. I was out there the same night I had to go to the emergency room working on my bitch. And just to add a little bit more, typing this was a bitch because my left hand is in a splint and I keep hitting the damn windows key on accident


----------

